# Packer games on G10



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Currently I pay $179 to watch the Green Bay Packer games on Directv.
I see Equity has a Fox station in Marquette MI just up the road from Green Bay. Does anyone know if they show all the Packer games on Sunday? 
I already have a 3' KU dish and FTA LNBF, so could save lots of money by purchasing a FTA receiver to watch those games on if they are available. 
Also, anyone using one of the new HD receivers to get PBS-HD? How is that working out?


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

The Upper Peninsula is strong Packers country, but for some reason WMQF is assigned as a primary Lions station (not sure if that's a FOX/NFL decision or a station decision). Most cable systems in the UP carry the Green Bay affiliate to get the Packers...cable penetration in the market is 70%.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

OK, thanks. That blows that idea out of the water...


----------



## unclehonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

not necessarily.....

I just checked this past years schedule (2007) here is how it stacked up

7 games on said station posted above (including Turkey Day)
3 games not on that station but on another Fox station on G10
2 on CBS
1 on NBC (Chicago)
1 on ESPN
1 on NFL Net
1 game not on any Fox on G10

so since you have Directv, there were 3 games you would have missed (NYG, SD, Oakland)...You could have seen SNF on your local NBC and the 2 on ESPN & NFL Net


----------



## unclehonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

Also I have a HD reciever that works with PBS HD flawlessly...Most stunning picture I've seen


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, thanks. I guess Ill try it. I can't get lyngsat lists on my pda, and don't have net access here, so if you could be so kind as to tell me what HD receiver you are using for PBS HD and what sat/transponder its on, I would appreciate it. I'm assuming that you can also use a disq switch with that receiver to switch to a second dish pointed at G10 for SD reception? It was also mentioned there were two FOX stations on G10? Marquette is the only one I saw before my memory on the pda ran out on lyngsat.


----------



## unclehonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Pansat 9200

PBS HD is on AMC3 at 87W (12140 V 30000). There are a few PBS feeds on that same satellite too

yes you can use a diseqc switch to combine the 2 dishes

The 2nd Fox on G10 is from Montana


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> I'm assuming that you can also use a disq switch with that receiver to switch to a second dish pointed at G10 for SD reception?


You can also use a single dish with a motor. Takes a few seconds longer to switch between satellites.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks...I can't use a motor drive cuz I'm in the woods. Have to shoot through holes. Luckily, I can get all 5 directv sats with two dishes. Any dish that could see G10 in my yard wouldn't have a chance at anything east of 110.


----------

